# Burton's or Norie's - What's your preference?



## Jardine

Being an ex Alfred Holt middy the preference was Burton's but I am sure that was due to SMB being an ex Blue Funnel man himself.
What was your choice /preference.


----------



## Pat Thompson

Greetings,

Naughties Norical Tables.....they were bigger than Burtons so they had to be better !!!!!


----------



## Pat Thompson

Geetings,

Incidentally, we were always told to ask for Burtons/Nories, ie the one you didn't have, when going into a BOT (not I must add to have your BOT examined but them that have been there will know what I am talking about) exam as between Nories and Burtons and the instructions contained therein one could find every formulae you would need to do your navigational calculations and the derivation thereto which should see you through the principles of navigation paper which in Second Mates was the killer paper.


----------



## borderreiver

Pat Thompson said:


> Geetings,
> 
> Incidentally, we were always told to ask for Burtons/Nories, ie the one you didn't have, when going into a BOT (not I must add to have your BOT examined but them that have been there will know what I am talking about) exam as between Nories and Burtons and the instructions contained therein one could find every formulae you would need to do your navigational calculations and the derivation thereto which should see you through the principles of navigation paper which in Second Mates was the killer paper.



You took the word out of my mouth. In practice Nories easily to use for day to day work.Belive the havsins in Nories were better


----------



## Cutsplice

I only ever used Norries still have it, never used Burtons but did flick through one a couple of times, one tended to stick with the one you started with I started with Norries and never seen the need to change.


----------



## Strachan

Jardine said:


> Being an ex Alfred Holt middy the preference was Burton's


By 1958 the Holts preference had switched to Nories.


----------



## rothesian

Nories for me - used it in pre-sea and stuck to it. 
Was also advised to ask for Burtons because of the formulae(*))


----------



## Jardine

Strachan said:


> By 1958 the Holts preference had switched to Nories.


That's the year I left. I am surprised there was a change as I one usually stayed with what you started with.


----------



## Chris Isaac

I am a Nories man, still have it.
How many others of you underlined each post at the back when you had visited them?


----------



## vasco

Nories, then hp41c,30 yrs old and still calculating!


----------



## slick

All,
Burtons 1956, thence introduced to Myerscough and Hamilton in 1964 by an enlightened NZ Navigator then supplemented by an HP35 now at weary broken rest but what a machine, what a revelation.
Is it possible to get an HP 35 repaired more particularly the battery pack and charger?

Yours aye,

slick


----------



## commander

Norie's for me.Grew up on them at pre-sea. Recall showing them to a deck cadet in later years and he being amazed and baffled by the pages of numbers. He stuck with his calculator thingy.


----------



## howardang

Burtons for me because that was the recommendation at Warsash pre-sea, and I just stuck with it. Handy for the formulae and derivations which certainly came in useful when sitting for tickets above Burtons Buildings in Hull

Howard


----------



## vasco

slick said:


> All,
> Burtons 1956, thence introduced to Myerscough and Hamilton in 1964 by an enlightened NZ Navigator then supplemented by an HP35 now at weary broken rest but what a machine, what a revelation.
> Is it possible to get an HP 35 repaired more particularly the battery pack and charger?
> 
> Yours aye,
> 
> slick


this may be of interest. http://www.hpmuseum.org/hp35.htm
It mentions rpn, which really used to infuriate smarties who knew better. I used to take a bit of sadistic pleasure watching some old men 'nick' my 41, do a string of calculations then find out there was no equal key.


----------



## Binnacle

See old thread - Nories v Burtons


----------



## Duncan112

The Tamaya calculators in their fitted wooden cases were also very popular, this website might kindle a few memories..

http://www.vintagecalculators.com/html/navigation_calculators.html#NC-2


----------



## Boatman25

I always found Burton's suits good value, never heard of Nories


----------



## Jardine

Duncan112 said:


> The Tamaya calculators in their fitted wooden cases were also very popular, this website might kindle a few memories..
> 
> http://www.vintagecalculators.com/html/navigation_calculators.html#NC-2


Calculators! Wash your mouth out Duncan.


----------



## Jardine

Anyone familiar with Baker Position Line Chartlets


----------



## vasco

Jardine said:


> Anyone familiar with Baker Position Line Chartlets


used them all the time, very handy


----------



## Jardine

vasco said:


> used them all the time, very handy


Agreed. I would never be without them.


----------



## onestar

I used Burtons, Norie's and Inman's, but went back to Burton's for the more concise and crisper layouts. All history now!


----------



## Strachan

I remember the kerfuffle when, as a shiny new 2nd Mate, I turned up on the bridge with a set of HO somethings .. Aircraft Navigation Tables .. you with a bit of pre work you could run off 5 stars and have a fix in 3 or 4 minutes. The 'old man' went up the wall. So, to keep the bugger happy I used to do stars when he was in dinner using the HO Tables and then use the generated fix as the DR for his much beloved Marc St. Hilaire. He never did twig why my intercepts were so small.
I guess that my present contempt for officers that use GPS is a mirror of his behaviour.


----------



## borderreiver

Strachan said:


> I remember the kerfuffle when, as a shiny new 2nd Mate, I turned up on the bridge with a set of HO somethings .. Aircraft Navigation Tables .. you with a bit of pre work you could run off 5 stars and have a fix in 3 or 4 minutes. The 'old man' went up the wall. So, to keep the bugger happy I used to do stars when he was in dinner using the HO Tables and then use the generated fix as the DR for his much beloved Marc St. Hilaire. He never did twig why my intercepts were so small.
> I guess that my present contempt for officers that use GPS is a mirror of his behaviour.


Did you ever get a star position plotted on the chart before sunset


----------



## NoR

Pat Thompson said:


> Geetings,
> 
> Incidentally, we were always told to ask for Burtons/Nories, ie the one you didn't have, when going into a BOT (not I must add to have your BOT examined but them that have been there will know what I am talking about) exam as between Nories and Burtons and the instructions contained therein one could find every formulae you would need to do your navigational calculations and the derivation thereto which should see you through the principles of navigation paper which in Second Mates was the killer paper.


As I remember it, if you had to resort to the formulae and instructions contained in either Nories or Burtons during the exam, you're chances of passing it were pretty slim.


----------



## Jardine

NoR said:


> As I remember it, if you had to resort to the formulae and instructions contained in either Nories or Burtons during the exam, you're chances of passing it were pretty slim.


That's right! The relevant pages were taped up and and any notations resulted in the book being replaced by a similar clean book by the examiner.


----------

